# Both T2



## scousebird (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi.  My husband was diagnosed September 2016 & I was diagnosed March 2017.  Since September we have become mostly sugar free and cut back our alcohol intake (painful ).
Hoping to pick up hints & tips


----------



## Martin Canty (Apr 12, 2017)

Welcome to the group, great to have you onboard


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 12, 2017)

Hello and welcome, I guess at least you have each other for support and are in the same boat.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 12, 2017)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Steff (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## Lilian (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi, welcome.    Just to say it is not just sugar you should be watching for but carbohydrates in general.   So if buying anything manufactured do look at the labels for the total carbohydrates not just the sugar.    Well done though on keeping the sugar and alcohol down.    There are some alcohols you can have.    Spirits with some low sugar mixers (not too many of course), but always best to have with some food and not just by themselves.


----------



## Martin Canty (Apr 12, 2017)

Lilian said:


> always best to have with some food and not just by themselves.


Ah, starts thinking about the day I forgot to eat & had a few adult beverages in the evening.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 13, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 13, 2017)

scousebird said:


> Hi.  My husband was diagnosed September 2016 & I was diagnosed March 2017.  Since September we have become mostly sugar free and cut back our alcohol intake (painful ).
> Hoping to pick up hints & tips


Phew...that's definitely what you'd call a 'double whammy' scousebird...however as Lucy says you have each other for support...no doubt there will be plenty of advice & tips available here...just wondering whether either of you are on medication...what changes you may be making to adjust you diet/lifestyle...whether you are going to test your BG (blood glucose)...lots of questions there (do I sound like the diabetes police?)...but...will help tailor the advice you need if we knew a little more about you both...there are many changes (even the small ones) that will make such a difference to your condition...sometimes takes a while to get your head round this 'diabetes thing'...but with a little hard work...it is manageable...good luck to you both.


----------



## scousebird (Apr 13, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> .just wondering whether either of you are on medication...what changes you may be making to adjust you diet/lifestyle...whether you are going to test your BG (blood glucose)...lots of questions there (do I sound like the diabetes police?)...but...will help tailor the advice you need if we knew a little more about you both...there are many changes (even the small ones) that will make such a difference to your condition...sometimes takes a while to get your head round this 'diabetes thing'...but with a little hard work...it is manageable...good luck to you both.


Hi Bubbsie.  We're both on Metformin x2 daily, I'm also on Lipitor for cholesterol & quinine for cramp (which is getting better), Alan also has diverticular disease so has to keep his fibre intake quite high which complicates things.  
Since Alan's diagnosis he's lost about 5kg & I've lost 11kg.  We are getting plenty of support from our GP practice, they have been wonderful and our DIL is a doctor (2nd year GP trainee) so she's a great help. 
I am slowly getting my head round the food but I've got loads of questions like "can I eat bananas?" "how much carb per 100g is too much?" but I'll get there.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 13, 2017)

scousebird said:


> Hi Bubbsie.  We're both on Metformin x2 daily, I'm also on Lipitor for cholesterol & quinine for cramp (which is getting better), Alan also has diverticular disease so has to keep his fibre intake quite high which complicates things.
> Since Alan's diagnosis he's lost about 5kg & I've lost 11kg.  We are getting plenty of support from our GP practice, they have been wonderful and our DIL is a doctor (2nd year GP trainee) so she's a great help.
> I am slowly getting my head round the food but I've got loads of questions like "can I eat bananas?" "how much carb per 100g is too much?" but I'll get there.


Hi sb...took me a while to get my head around it too...DX (diagnosis) around the same time as your husband)...again...on Metformin too...initially wanted to get off it asap...but...the reality of getting those BG's (blood sugars) down fast was too much for me...so took it slowly...decided not to rush...now nine months later managing it reasonably well...do you read much?...fantastic book Type 2 The First Year by Gretchen Becker...a diabetic herself...takes you through her first year...month by month...answers so many of the questions we all have...why...how...what to do to reduce those BG's...I would highly recommend it...fortunate you have a supportive doctor...sadly not the case for some of us here...as for diet...it's an individual thing...what suits one T2 may not suit another...I eat bananas...doesn't raise my BG too much...others find it spikes their levels...so avoid...same with porridge...not great for me...others tolerate it well...are you testing...one way to see how what you eat affects your BG...often T2's are told not to test...no need...rely on the HbA1c tests every 3-6-12 months...they give various reasons...too emotional...you'll become obsessive...really its all about the cost...and they don't generally prescribe testing meters/strips unless you're on medication that can cause a hypo...if you're not testing already...I'd consider it...really gives you the information you need to control/manage your diabetes...have you had an HbA1c test yet?...no need to answer if you'd prefer not to...ask what ever question you feel relevant...someone will be along with advice or a suggestion...be good to hear how you both progress...oh dear...practically written a novel there...great weight loss...good work...& good luck to you both.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## scousebird (Apr 13, 2017)

@Bubbsie That's all very helpful.  Alan's HBA1C was 90  but had dropped to 50 at 6 month check and my HBA1C was 111  and I'll be getting checked again at 3 months.  Neither the doctor or the nurse has suggested self testing, maybe see how my first blood test goes, I can always ask. I have been avidly reading books from the library to gain as much info as possible and will look for the book you mentioned.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 13, 2017)

scousebird said:


> @Bubbsie That's all very helpful.  Alan's HBA1C was 90  but had dropped to 50 at 6 month check and my HBA1C was 111  and I'll be getting checked again at 3 months.  Neither the doctor or the nurse has suggested self testing, maybe see how my first blood test goes, I can always ask. I have been avidly reading books from the library to gain as much info as possible and will look for the book you mentioned.


Not surprised the doctor or nurse never mentioned testing...they rarely supply testing kits for type 2's...unless using insulin or other meds that cause hypos...if you do read the book I mentioned...it explains in detail the relevance of testing...best piece of advice I received from this forum...helped me so much...at DX my BG was 17.4...no HbA1c breakdown given but roughly equivalent to 166...now down to 46...testing is not for everyone...granted...but worth while giving it some thought.


----------



## Jeffrey Forward (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello, I know the alcohol thing is tough, I was regular drinker for best part of 20 years. 
Now, I'm occasional drinker. Although at the weekend I slipped over the edge and into a bottle of The Kraken.

Next morning it didn't feel so good, but you have to take the rough with the smooth.


----------



## scousebird (Apr 13, 2017)

Jeffrey Forward said:


> Hello, I know the alcohol thing is tough, I was regular drinker for best part of 20 years.
> Now, I'm occasional drinker. Although at the weekend I slipped over the edge and into a bottle of The Kraken.
> 
> Next morning it didn't feel so good, but you have to take the rough with the smooth.


I do like my G&Ts


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 13, 2017)

You could have Gin with diet tonic


----------



## trophywench (Apr 13, 2017)

scousebird said:


> I do like my G&Ts



Absolutely - quinine isn't just for malaria, it's good for cramp too!  LOL


----------



## Grogg1 (Apr 13, 2017)

Jeffrey Forward said:


> Hello, I know the alcohol thing is tough,.


    Red wine is pretty fine


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 13, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Absolutely - quinine isn't just for malaria, it's good for cramp too!  LOL


I take a Quinine Sulphate 300mg for night cramps  -  it has a relaxant action on skeletal muscle but my GP is thinking of withdrawing it  - not sure why but will find out at my next appointment with him.


----------



## Grogg1 (Apr 15, 2017)

I had awful night cramps in my left leg for a few months before diagnosed but since I've had my BG under control it hasn't happened.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 15, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


> I had awful night cramps in my left leg for a few months before diagnosed but since I've had my BG under control it hasn't happened.


That's interesting Grogg coz I've had less cramps since dx but afraid not to take the meds in case the night cramps return  - when they do my legs from thighs to feet are literally twisted in all directions & cramped - very painful indeed  glad you're not suffering with cramp anymore x


----------



## Grogg1 (Apr 15, 2017)

wirralass said:


> That's interesting Grogg coz I've had less cramps since dx but afraid not to take the meds in case the night cramps return  - when they do my legs from thighs to feet are literally twisted in all directions & cramped - very painful indeed  glad you're not suffering with cramp anymore x


Mine used to wake me up and leave me with a very sore pulled calf muscle for days.  I first suffered them while pregnant but they then went away with only the occasional spasm but they returned with a vengeance last year.  Always at night while sleeping and always left calf muscle.


----------



## scousebird (Apr 19, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> You could have Gin with diet tonic


Oh, I do


----------



## scousebird (Apr 19, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Absolutely - quinine isn't just for malaria, it's good for cramp too! LOL


Are you on Motorhome Fun?


----------



## Martin Canty (Apr 19, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


> I had awful night cramps in my left leg for a few months before diagnosed but since I've had my BG under control it hasn't happened.


So I'm not the only one..... Very few leg cramps these days, last one perhaps a couple of months ago & before that I can't even remember


----------



## trophywench (Apr 19, 2017)

scousebird said:


> Are you on Motorhome Fun?



Yup - guilty as charged  - I wondered if it was you! - and then thought, well really, any lady from the 'Pool area might have that as her handle .....

Small world, isn't it!


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 19, 2017)

scousebird said:


> Hi.  My husband was diagnosed September 2016 & I was diagnosed March 2017.  Since September we have become mostly sugar free and cut back our alcohol intake (painful ).
> Hoping to pick up hints & tips


Hi scouse bird pleased to meet you & a warm welcome to the forum.
WL


----------



## MrJames (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi and welcome, doing the no drinking or sugar after years of exuberance shall we say and for me there was a definite point a couple of weeks in when i felt so much better than i had in years. As a time filler I started walking and this again made me feel good. I'm an all all nothing mentality so I don't have the odd tipple/sweet  at the moment but never say never. Good luck and keep it up the support on here is excellent


----------

